# PHP und Apache installieren...



## masta (13. Mai 2003)

Guten Tag,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem, bislang habe ich den Apache Server und PHP immer mit PHP Triad auf meinem System eingerichtet.
Seit geraumer Zeit ist PHP Triad kostenpflichtig, somit würde ich gerne mal versuchen alle Komponenten manuell per Hand auf meinem System ein zurichten. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte, was ich zu beachten habe und was ich benötige.

 Gruss Patrick...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (13. Mai 2003)

is eigentlich net so schwierig. Einfach Apache und PHP separat installieren (sind ja bei beiden Setup-Progs dabei) und anschliessend die HTTPD.CONF von Apache anpassen, damit er *.PHP an die PHP.EXE weiterleitet.

die genauen Einträge in der HTTPD.CONF weiss ich jetzt leider nicht auswendig, aber benutz entweder mal die Suchfunktion oder frag Google ;-)


Dunsti


----------



## masta (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal danke!
Habe bereits PHP und den Apache Server installiert,
wobei ich sagen kann das der Apache-Server bereits läuft.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur das ich in der Konfigurations-Datei httpd.conf keinerlei Angaben über PHP finde.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (13. Mai 2003)

> Das Problem ist jetzt nur das ich in der Konfigurations-Datei httpd.conf keinerlei Angaben über PHP finde.



ich hab Dir ja auch gesagt, Du sollst Google fragen. 


aber ich will mal net so sein: http://www.php-homepage.de/artikel/?nr=8


Dunsti


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Mai 2003)

PHP-Triad ist sowieso der letzte Schund und noch nicht mal aktuell (oder hat sich da was geändert?).

XAMPP! ist wesentlich besser und ist wie es sein sollte komplett frei.

apache 2 / php / mysql / mailserver / mit jeweils sehr aktuellen Komponenten-Releases !!!
Als Entwicklungsumgebung ideal, mit ein den nötigen Handgriffen bekommt man das ganze sogar zum relativ sicheren Webserver.

XAMPP! ist WAMP und LAMP
Auspacken, starten, läuft


----------



## masta (13. Mai 2003)

XAMPP! hört sich interessant an.
Leider blieb die Suche nach der offiziellen Homepage ohne Erfolg.
Könntest Du mir eine URL geben?

Gruss Patrick...


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2003)

Wonach hast Du denn gesucht?

http://www.google.de/search?q=xampp

Gleich der erste Sourceforge Eintrag


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Mai 2003)

oh mann .... google is ja soooooooooo schwer  

eine suche und schon finde ich sowas: http://www.apachefriends.org/

(zufällig die offizielle XAMPP-Homepage)

aber hattest Du nicht gesagt, Du wolltest mal selbst das Ganze einrichten ??? 



Dunsti


----------



## kalicki2k (2. Januar 2005)

hallo ich bin ganz neu in dem bereich. hab jetzt xampp installiert geht auch alles und wollt jetzt wiesen wie ich meine seiten verlinken kann.

mfg

kalicki2k


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2005)

Wie meinst du das jetzt genau? Untereinander? Von auswärts? 
Mehr Details bitte!


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Januar 2005)

kalicki2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo ich bin ganz neu in dem bereich. hab jetzt xampp installiert geht auch alles und wollt jetzt wiesen wie ich meine seiten verlinken kann.



Links haben nicht viel mit dem Server zu tun. Die werden in HTML geschrieben. Oder worauf möchtest Du hinaus? Schau Dir mal http://de.selfhtml.org/ an!   

Achja, bitte keine älteren Threads ausbuddeln! Und bitte die Suche verwenden und wenn die Suche Erfolglos bleibt einfach ein neus Thema anlegen oder im Zweifelsfall mal im Chat fragen.

Willkommen im Forum kalicki2k =)


----------



## kalicki2k (4. Januar 2005)

ne ich meine das mit dem localhost..... ;-)

peace kalicki


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2005)

Lass Dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen!   

Schreib ausführlich was Du möchtest, erst dann können wir Dir helfen. Momentan habe ich z. B. keinen blassen Schimmer worauf Du hinausmöchtest  
Unsere Kristallkugeln mussten wir leider wegen eines Produktionsfehlers zurückschicken


----------

